# Light bearing holster



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I bought an Olight for my G19 and then thought about how to carry it with the light on it. Brilliant is not the word that would describe my poor planning about a holster that would support the light that I bought.
After lots of frustration trying to find a holster that was built for my particular combination and wasn't junk, I bought this from Outlaw Holsters.
It seems to be a good value and of very good quality.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good Lord, that's HUGE!

I bet it's comfortable, though.
.


----------



## fadlirya (Oct 31, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Good Lord, that's HUGE!
> 
> I bet it's comfortable, though.
> .


I had tried one from another vendor that was more petite. It was of very light material and seemed like more of a universal fit. The pistol rattled around in it. 
It went right back to the vendor. 
This Outlaw brand unit is large and certainly not designed for deep concealment. It is quite secure with strong retention, and comfortable enough to wear all day.

GW


----------

